# PC lento después de Overclocking



## DavidMJ (Feb 23, 2013)

Hola compañeros, veran mi ordenador tiene  un procesador intel dual core de 2Ghz, como algun juego me iba algo lento porque me pedia 2,4Ghz de procesador como minimo (no es problema de la targeta grafica, tengo una Nvidia gt440 1Gb ddr3 y el juego solo pide 512mb de grafica) decici hacerle overclocking, asi que accedi a la BIOS y hice un par de cambios, la frecuancia de la Ram estaba a 666Mhz y la cambie a 900, y la del  CPU estaba a 800Mhz y la cambia a 1200, (ambos valores estan dentro de la franja limite que me recomienda la BIOS) y con esto consegui 3Ghz de procesador, con una temperatura de entre 35 y 40ºC, pued subirlo como maximo a 3.25Ghz sin que el ordenador se me congele, pero aqui el problema. Tras overclockear el procesador el ordenador me anda mucho mas lento de lo que me andaba antes, juegos del año de la patata como el Counter Strike me andan lentisimos y tarda una eternidad en cargar el SO. Reestableci los valores de fabrica del procesador y la RAM, hasta formatee el ordenador y me sigue andando lentisimo tras el OC. Alguien me puede ayudar a solucionar este problema de lentitud? les agradeceria muchisimo su colaboracion.

Muchas gracias.

Salu2


----------



## Scooter (Feb 23, 2013)

Déjalo como estaba.
En ocasiones sobrepasas la velocidad de algo y entonces va mas lento porque tiene que hacer dos veces el trabajo.
En otras sencillamente ignora el overclock; recuerdo un pentium I 200 que si lo ponías a 233 se quedaba a 166 en su lugar...


----------



## DavidMJ (Feb 23, 2013)

Gracias Scooter pero como ya dije reestableci todo tal y como estaba y seguia mal, ahora mejore un poco la situacion bajando un poquito la frecuencia de la Ram. Pero esto del overclocking no le esta sentando bien a mi pc, a 3Ghz  me da muchos pantallazos azules si ejecuto varios programas que tiren mucho del rendimiento, que me recomendais para evitar estos pantallazos azules? he leido que si aumento un poco el voltaje puede evitarlo pero nose. Ademas he descubierto que MI PLACA BASE TIENE UNO DE LOS PINES DEL PROCESADOR ROTO!! OS dejo una imagen, nose si se podra apreciar, puede eso influir en los pantallazos azules? la verdad nose como funciona sin ese pin, porque no hace ningun tipo de contacto.

Salu2


----------

